# Soooo... 5months pp?!



## Pookied8476

Don't know when last af was just something feels off! Boots strip test.

Anything I done one of those new clear blue fold tests that also is showing something faint...


----------



## Bevziibubble

I see it!


----------



## Marriedlaydee

I see it!! Eeek.


----------



## Suggerhoney

I see it


----------



## ttc_lolly

I see it too, looks early but I reckon it’s a bfp!


----------



## LoveIsAllINo

I see it too!! And it looks like it definitely came up in the time frame!!


----------

